# A List Of My Mods



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Wishing all a HAPPY Holiday Season and safe travels to those on the roads this season. We will be taking the rig to Disney's Fort Wilderness for New Years again this year. During the trip, I plan to take some photographs for later posting of the mods we have made to our '07 Sydney 31frks fiver. While I cannot photograph all the mods, here is a list of the mods I have done:

additional under cabinet light in kitchen galley

















converting the range hood to one that exhaust outside

















2 shelves in the water closet/toilet room
recessed TP holder

















entry step light with door switch

















full window tint visible in slide-topper pix

1 Ramble roof vent cover









THE FOLLWOWING MODS are visible on page 2 of this thread as this is full.

dinette/sofa slide-out cover/topper

(2) 110 volt outlets in the slide-out; 1 in the dinette and one behind the sofa. Will post these later.

keyed battery disconnect switch

tornando black tank flush

velcro mounted TV

Finally, thanks to all for the postings and info provided here and hope to meet some fellow Outbackers. PCM


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a nice list of mods....keep them coming (with pictures







)


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Yes, very nice list of mods and they are not easy ones either. I would like to see pics of the battery disconect switch please.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fanatical1 said:


> Yes, very nice list of mods and they are not easy ones either. I would like to see pics of the battery disconect switch please.
> 
> Mark


Here is what my battery switch looks like:


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I found my battery disconnect switch at Harbor Freight for less than $3. Saw the exact same switch for $25-$30 elsewhere.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/disp...temnumber=92688

This is the flushmount type that uses a key to turn on and off. Mine is mounted in the LP compartment (a non locking area), up high so it's not visible to others. All I had to do was drill a few holes for mounting it, screw it onto the compartment wall, and atttach an additional battery cable I purchased for a few dollars. Works percect with no sparks, battery cover removal, sticking head into campartment, etc. I'll get the pix posted in a few weeks. PCM


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info... I was planning on installing it somewhere discreet, but not under the propane cover. I wanted to avoid pulling that cover
after each trip. I know your Sidney is different in design from mine and it sounds like you found a great place to put it.

I will stop at Harbor Freight and pick one up. Still need to find a place to put it....

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! Somebodies been busy. Well done.









I will look forward to seeing the pictures.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fanatical1 said:


> Thanks for the info... I was planning on installing it somewhere discreet, but not under the propane cover. I wanted to avoid pulling that cover
> after each trip. I know your Sidney is different in design from mine and it sounds like you found a great place to put it.
> 
> I will stop at Harbor Freight and pick one up. Still need to find a place to put it....
> ...


Agree that pulling the cover off is a PITA. I would love to relocate mine come next Spring.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for the info... I was planning on installing it somewhere discreet, but not under the propane cover. I wanted to avoid pulling that cover
> after each trip. I know your Sidney is different in design from mine and it sounds like you found a great place to put it.
> 
> I will stop at Harbor Freight and pick one up. Still need to find a place to put it....
> ...


Agree that pulling the cover off is a PITA. I would love to relocate mine come next Spring.
[/quote]
My cut off switch is under the lp tank area http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=7062 . James


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

no luck getting these pix posted. I give up


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Here is pic of the rear of the camper showing the added range hood vent. I have posted this in my effort to learn how to post pix here. All I'm having luck with is the link showing up - not just the pix like I see in others posts. pcm

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...0_697_50172.jpg

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._697_134256.jpg


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, very busy, good for you!! Have a safe trip!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Heres a quick lesson.....
1. click on your links above
2. copy the URL
3. in your post, click the "Insert Image" button
4. paste your URL and hit "OK"


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

jdpm,

Excellent choice in tow vehicles also!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> My cut off switch is under the lp tank area http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=7062 . James


Very nice...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW! And I thought I had a lot of bugs on the front of my Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> WOW! And I thought I had a lot of bugs on the front of my Outback!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was just a bad picture....if those are really bugs...WOW!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> WOW! And I thought I had a lot of bugs on the front of my Outback!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was just a bad picture....if those are really bugs...WOW!!
[/quote]
I think those are bugs!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like bugs to me.... time to do the simple green cleaning mod.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> WOW! And I thought I had a lot of bugs on the front of my Outback!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was just a bad picture....if those are really bugs...WOW!!
[/quote]
I think those are bugs!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Yuck...


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

FLORIDA LOVE BUGS! Oh, yeah. They are AWFUL 2 times a year - Spring and late Summer. Very hard to remove, too! I hope to do a detail to the Outback this weekend. Anyone want to help??? PCM


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

if you buy the ticket. ill help.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, I've finally figured how to post pix on this site. I appreciate the help from you guys! I have gotten about half of the pix posted of my mods. I edited my original post with the pix, so they are viewable there. THANKS! PCM


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Here are the rest of the pix of my mods from my original post.

dinette/sofa slide-out cover/topper

















(2) 110 volt outlets in the slide-out; 1 in the dinette and one behind the sofa. Will post these later.

keyed battery disconnect switch

























tornando black tank flush









Industrial grade Velcro mounted bedroom TV

















All the pix are viewable in my photo gallery. Feel fre to ask any questions. THANKS! PCM



jdpm said:


> Well, I've finally figured how to post pix on this site. I appreciate the help from you guys! I have gotten about half of the pix posted of my mods. I edited my original post with the pix, so they are viewable there. THANKS! PCM


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice. i think ill put my battery shutoff in the same spot. how about the slide awning... where did you get that?


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Yea, whats the awning Brand???????????????????


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

The slide cover brand is Carefree of Colorado and the model is "Slideout Kover II" My selling dealer, Suncoast, ordered it for me. Just shy of $400 and we put it on oursleves. PCM


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Very nice. i think ill put my battery shutoff in the same spot. how about the slide awning... where did you get that?


That is a really nice slide awning. Would like to know where you got it as well.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

jdpm said:


> The slide cover brand is Carefree of Colorado and the model is "Slideout Kover II" My selling dealer, Suncoast, ordered it for me. Just shy of $400 and we put it on oursleves. PCM


Very Nice! that doesnt seem like a bad price either. thanks!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Very nice. i think ill put my battery shutoff in the same spot. how about the slide awning... where did you get that?


That is a really nice slide awning. Would like to know where you got it as well.
[/quote]

My awning came from the local SUNCOAST RV dealer here in the Jacksonville, FL, area. It was ordered out of the big parts book all the dealers carry. All the dealers reference them and usually give their customers one. You can typically get 10% off the list prices if you purchased your coach from that dealer. I was unable to find it cheaper anywhere on line due to shipping charges. The dealer did NOT charge me shipping as it was loaded onto their weekly drop ship from the suppliers. I ordered on it on a Saturday, no payment in advance, and it arrived on Tuesday. So I suggest you check your large local dealers. They all have that book. And be sure to bargain on the price. PCM


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jdpm said:


> Very nice. i think ill put my battery shutoff in the same spot. how about the slide awning... where did you get that?


That is a really nice slide awning. Would like to know where you got it as well.
[/quote]

My awning came from the local SUNCOAST RV dealer here in the Jacksonville, FL, area. It was ordered out of the big parts book all the dealers carry. All the dealers reference them and usually give their customers one. You cn typically get 10% off the list prices if you purchased your coach from that dealer. I was unable to find it cheaper anywhere on line due to shipping charges. The dealer did charge me shipping as it is loaded onto their weekly drop ship from the suppliers. So I suggest you check your large local dealers. They all have that book. And be sure to bargain onthe price. PCMl
[/quote]

Thanks!!


----------

